# Meta AM V4 - welches Pressfit-Innenlager für X01-Kurbel



## marcb (27. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir in den letzten Tagen das Commencal Meta AM V4 bestellt. Um endlich mit dem Aufbau anfangen zu können fehlen mir nur noch Kurbel und Innenlager. Als Kurbel möchte ich dabei gerne die X01 von Sram montieren. Leider habe ich bisher keine Erfahrungen mit Pressfit. Könnt ihr mir sagen, welches Innenlager ich für die Kombination aus Rahmen und Kurbel benötige?

Ich würde mir gerne das Pressfit-Innenlager von Reset kaufen:

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...nenlager-BB89-BB92-fuer-SRAM-GXP-schwarz.html

Würde das passen? Wenn nein - habt ihr gute Alternativen?

Beste Grüße


----------



## DocThrasher (28. Juli 2015)

Hi,

bin mir nicht sicher, ob es passt - fahre Shimano ... aber bedenke, dass Du für das Einpressen noch das passende Einpresswerkzeug benötigst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prong (29. Juli 2015)

DocThrasher schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bin mir nicht sicher, ob es passt - fahre Shimano ... aber bedenke, dass Du für das Einpressen noch das passende Einpresswerkzeug benötigst


SRAM passt nicht zu Schimano


----------



## prong (29. Juli 2015)

marcb schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe mir in den letzten Tagen das Commencal Meta AM V4 bestellt. Um endlich mit dem Aufbau anfangen zu können fehlen mir nur noch Kurbel und Innenlager. Als Kurbel möchte ich dabei gerne die X01 von Sram montieren. Leider habe ich bisher keine Erfahrungen mit Pressfit. Könnt ihr mir sagen, welches Innenlager ich für die Kombination aus Rahmen und Kurbel benötige?
> 
> ...



Alternativ kannst du auch die M8000 verbauen. Gutbillig aber leider kein Sräm. Dann passt das Shimano Innenlager sehr gut für <20 €. Einpresswerkzeug ist m.E. Pflicht, wobei es hier Kollegen gibt, die gern den Hammer schwingen und damit - zumindest kurzfristig - Erfolg haben.

Die 1x11 M8000 gibt's erst in ein paar Tagen zu kaufen. Sicherlich zu spät für dich.


----------



## ar3a85 (29. Juli 2015)

Fahr in meinem 2015´er SX gut und billig: und wenn es hinüber ist kauf ich mir nen neues (denn zaubern können die Industriekugellager in den teuren bb´s auch nicht)

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/truvativ-press-fit-innenlager-mtb-bb92-35147/wg_id-8611

Hohl dir ne 10mm Gewindestange, n paar Muttern und ein paar passende Unterlegscheiben für unter 10€ im Baumarkt und schon hast du dein Einpresswerkzeug.


----------

